# Mp3 audio with Prop 1?



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I want to use a prop 1 in my MIB and I need sound. I thought I heard bad things about EFX TeK's AP-8 audio player and I was just reading on Scary Terry's site that people are having problems with the VMusic2 player. 
What is the best solution to add audio to the Prop 1?


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Several of us in the Chicago area are using the Vmusic players without issues.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

It's overkill, but you could use the MP3 trigger board from Sparkfun. It's a little pricey, but very versatile.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

Chris,

We're in the process of building a Monster in a Coffin prop for our group and are looking at using the picoBoo FI-104 to control it. It has 1 trigger input, 2 relay outputs and sound built into a single unit for $90. By the time you add a Prop1 ($40) and a vMusic player ($37), you're almost at the same price.

I have a FI-104 in transit (shipped on Friday) so I'll let you know how it goes once I start testing it.

Cheers,
Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I concur on the FI-104 - I use one and it's an excellent piece of kit!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I made a coffin monster....I used the FI-104...It's great and easy to use .....building a ground breaker and going to use the FI-104 to control it....great product can't say enough about it.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I bought a Ping sensor to trigger the prop to do different actions when a person is a specific distance from the box, so I need to use the prop 1. I decided to buy the vmusic2 player. I'll keep you updated on the progress.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I heard that the AP-8 audio player has been discontinued. They have another one but it cost more money.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

If you only need 1 audio track then why not use the USB recording module from electronics123 - it works well.


----------

